# PM Problems



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Just had four emails in the last 15 minuteds telling me that I have a new message checked my inbox and its empty anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not me but then I have no friends to to pm me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Not me but then I have no friends to to pm me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Not me but then I have no friends to to pm me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


If you take a bath then maybe :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Not me but then I have no friends to to pm me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Seems I haven't either


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Just had four emails in the last 15 minuteds telling me that I have a new message checked my inbox and its empty anyone else in the same boat?


PM's sent to _Wallsendmag_ rather than _Wallsendmag II_? :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Not me but then I have no friends to to pm me [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


But its not my birthday :? :wink:


----------

